# Feb '06 Photo Challenge - "Lines"



## TwistMyArm (Feb 1, 2006)

Hey people,

Thanks to everyone who took part in the January challenge we had a lot of great photos. Anyway the February challenge is going to be "Lines". 

For all of those who are new to the forum or wondering why their photo was not included for January please read the following information/rules: 

- The deadline for submissions is February 28th
- The image can be no larger then 150KB
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a jpeg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more then one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!


----------



## bantor (Feb 2, 2006)

Very interesting topic.  I am looking forward to this one.


----------



## Matty-Bass (Feb 3, 2006)

ooh lines, my specialty as it were :mrgreen:


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Feb 5, 2006)

Is there a place with any exapamples?


----------



## ShaCow (Feb 6, 2006)

http://images.google.co.uk/images?q=lines&hl=en the first picture is interesting


----------



## SlySniper (Feb 12, 2006)

If this dosn't get over 60+ submissions, then I'll be damned.


----------



## photomaniac (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi! I'm new here. I was surfing about photos and your contest just hooked me up!
I hope to learn a lot here. I don't have a very good camera, but I'm looking for improvement.


----------



## photomaniac (Feb 13, 2006)

I forgot to ask: where do I post my photos?


----------



## ev13wt (Feb 13, 2006)

In!

Thank you for the chance! :thumbup:

Greetings from europe,

Ben


----------



## Chaplin (Feb 14, 2006)

AH! crap..i got a relli great shot!!! but i alreasdy submitted a photo, the one i submitted is rubbish compared to this one!


----------



## photograph-ny (Feb 14, 2006)

Chaplin said:
			
		

> AH! crap..i got a relli great shot!!! but i alreasdy submitted a photo, the one i submitted is rubbish compared to this one!



That's why you always hold on to your photos until the last minute!!
I always change my mind a few times on which ones I like the best!
(Although I've never submitted in contests here, I've done them else where)


----------



## D-50 (Feb 15, 2006)

I am new to this site, where can I view subbmissions for this months challenge?  also any advice on good/useful sections of this site?


----------



## terri (Feb 15, 2006)

D-50 said:
			
		

> I am new to this site, where can I view subbmissions for this months challenge? also any advice on good/useful sections of this site?


Welcome to TPF, D-50. Please take a moment to review this basic information about the site. Also, check out the *stickies* at the top of each forum for additional information about that particular forum. 

To answer your other question, I believe Twist will post all submissions for review after the deadline. You are more than welcome to submit an image!


----------



## mcoppadge (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm new to the Photo Challenge, so I don't know all the rules. But I just have one question: does the photo have to be taken specifically for the challenge or can an older photo be used?


----------



## Chaplin (Feb 15, 2006)

mcoppadge said:
			
		

> I'm new to the Photo Challenge, so I don't know all the rules. But I just have one question: does the photo have to be taken specifically for the challenge or can an older photo be used?


 

You can use a old photo if YOU have taken it and have not submitted it onto this site before.:thumbup:


----------



## bobaab (Feb 23, 2006)

ill hopefully take part in this contest! if i can find some damn lines around here.. haha


----------



## bantor (Feb 28, 2006)

Well, i may be a bit late, it is 12:02am feb. 28, i hope it still gets submitted


----------



## jeroen (Feb 28, 2006)

Woops, it's still 02-28 here. Hope I'm not too late...


----------



## bobaab (Feb 28, 2006)

sent mine in last night...wish me luck on my first contest here


----------



## clarinetJWD (Feb 28, 2006)

Well...missed another one.  And for once I had one! 
I just stupidly posted it in the gallery 
**Kicks self**


----------



## Chase (Feb 28, 2006)

There will be more


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 1, 2006)

So when do we see the photos to vote on?

Trish


----------



## Mohain (Mar 1, 2006)

mcoppadge said:
			
		

> ... I just have one question: does the photo have to be taken specifically for the challenge or can an older photo be used?


 
It doesn't _have_ to be taken for the competition but I thought the idea of these things was to get you out taking pics of things you might not normally take pics of?


----------

